
How many external adware/metrics sites can one page hit? This one hit 38 - DrScump
http://imgur.com/jipCRru
======
DrScump
Is it getting this much worse just this week? Or do HN toppers get more
attention?

(BTW, if you aren't familiar with the Ghostery tool, get it here:)
[https://www.ghostery.com/our-solutions/ghostery-browser-
exte...](https://www.ghostery.com/our-solutions/ghostery-browser-extention/)

AP.org: _44_ external adware hits:
[http://bigstory.ap.org/article/7500da6eb1d94e1dbb7e5650d1c20...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/7500da6eb1d94e1dbb7e5650d1c20bd6/ap-
investigation-how-con-man-used-china-make-millions)

This Atlantic article hit 35-37, and I don't remember noticing the Atlantic
before being this bad in this regard:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/03/what-i...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/03/what-
is-a-human/473166/?single_page=true)

------
DrScump
Note Ghostery's list of site hits, to the right.

original URL:

[http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/03/23/sfpd-cites-
tour-...](http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/03/23/sfpd-cites-tour-bus-
driver-in-horrific-union-square-crash/)

